# affirmations



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Just thought I would share these affirmations I sort of whipped up from scratch,lol. Print them out if you need to. Read them often even if you do not believe them. opcorn 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I have high self-esteem that no one can take away. :banana 


I am important and significant in this world. :hug 


I can change my thinking from negative to positive.


I will practice a daily routine of positive thinking. 


I am very strong! :banana 


I live each day the best I can.  


I am in control. :banana 


I will not take criticism personally.


I am competent and fully aware.


I am smart and unique.


I deserve to be loved just as I love.


I can never go wrong.


I am confident and I believe in myself.


I will practice healthy affirmations!


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

nice affirmations. I have a lot of affirmations similar to yours.


----------



## nameless24 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey they are great! Are you involved in NPL (Neuro Linguistic Programming)?...It is based in changing our negative beliefs or wrong patterns into a new ones by doing some affirmations and other things like that.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Those are great!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 2, 2005)

Anxiety75 said:


> Just thought I would share these affirmations I sort of whipped up from scratch,lol. Print them out if you need to. Read them often even if you do not believe them. opcorn


Those are good Anxiety75. I am printing them off. Actually, I'm going to print them on business cards and laminate and give to my CBT group that is just finishing.
Thanks.


----------

